# Target Archers



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

What rigs are you guys shooting?


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

well I shoot an '06 bowtech Equalizer-poverty hollow custom stabilizer,sword acu-sight.
tru-ball and Carter BT releases
these are the most recent pix


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

07 bowtech constitution 
copper john ANTS evo 2
bullseye BOSS scope 
Big jonson stab
tru ball sweet spot 2 i will get some pics of it


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Hoyt Ultra Elite, Fuse carbon connexion stabilizers, Doinker,Carter Releases, Tru ball axcel 2000 sight, Extreme X3D scope,Gold Tip arrows, SKB ATA Hard case.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Ultra Elite w/ cam1/2- one red and one blue
doinker stabilizer-30 and a bit inches long
vibracheck V-Bar
copper John ants 3D-4x 
trohpy taker lizard tounge rest
winners choice bowstrings
with STAN + Carter releases.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

martin s4 scepter
sure-loc sight
extreme scope
doinker stabilizer
carter evolution
stan micro III
:darkbeer:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

il put pics up soon.
W&W inno 25" blue
W&W winex 30lb limbs
soma saker tab
ACE 780s
doinker 27" abomb
doionker 12" side rods
cartell 4 inch extender
doinker billy bar 35 degree v-bar
no many weight kits to keep track of :zip:


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

im shooting an AR 34...with a custom 30 in stab., 
viper 6x scope w/ check-it sight bracket,
NAP quik-tune 2100 drop away, 
Tru Ball back tension release, a
nd Easton x7 eclipse arrows.

ill try to post pics soon


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Mathews Conquest 4
Classic Scope
Bodoodle Timber Rattler
Winners Choice Strings
Carbon Express 3-D Selects 150s [80 grain weightd tips]
Bohning Mini Blazers
And im hoping 2 switch 2 a Carter Evolution soon


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

*Alpine Pro Comp*

heres mine


----------

